# I got my bobcat back!



## Trapnfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I got it back from the taxidermist today! the pic doesn't do it justice it looks really good the taxidermist did great! at 13 is was hard to get $600 for the mount but being known as the kid that can make money off of anything It all worked out and in a few months I got all the money i needed.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 14, 2015)

That's one of the coolest mounts I have ever seen! Congrats.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 14, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2015)

Very unique mount.  You will be proud of that one for the rest of  your life. !!


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks guys !


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 14, 2015)

That is a great looking mount! Congratulations on the harvest and the great mount you worked so hard to get!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awesome mount Congrats!


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 14, 2015)

thanks guys! If I get another it will be about to jump to get the squirrel or I will do the same thing except I will have it with the squirrel in its mouth and paint before and after above each mount.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats on a well deserved trophy.


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 17, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 17, 2015)

Man that is awesome.

I honestly don't think I could shoot one b/c they are such beautiful animals.   I'm not hatin, anyone who legally takes one I respect that!!

Great, great looking mount!


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 17, 2015)

egomaniac247 said:


> Man that is awesome.
> 
> I honestly don't think I could shoot one b/c they are such beautiful animals.   I'm not hatin, anyone who legally takes one I respect that!!
> 
> Great, great looking mount!


 thanks everyone has different opinions I would never kill a snake unless it's venomous. I know lots of people kill every snake.... I don't care, I'm not offended at all . It was my first trapped animal besides a few coons so I decided to get it mounted and I'm glad I did.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 18, 2015)

the deer slayer 17 said:


> thanks everyone has different opinions I would never kill a snake unless it's venomous. I know lots of people kill every snake.... I don't care, I'm not offended at all . It was my first trapped animal besides a few coons so I decided to get it mounted and I'm glad I did.



Haha, now that is a perfect counter-response....I will kill a snake with a quickness!

Again, awesome mount, that's a cool thing to show off in your home.  Quality taxidermy work there!


----------

